# Grooming newbie back thighs/tail



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I only use straight scissors on the bottom of the feet and to even the tail... the rest I only ever use a thinning shear. I also don't do much with the pant's so to speak I just think them at the tips to make it lay properly and not hang to low. I really only trim the tail, the feathers front and back a tiny bit and the feet and ears.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok, so moonlighting as a groomer isn't in your future. At least your pup can be grateful that everyone's in quarantine till her hair grows back. 😁
Maybe just brush her until the quarantine is over?


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> Ok, so moonlighting as a groomer isn't in your future. At least your pup can be grateful that everyone's in quarantine till her hair grows back. [emoji16]
> Maybe just brush her until the quarantine is over?


ROFLMAO you said it!! I only did it cause she started getting matted and I panicked cause I had to work out two big balls of knots . I’m gonna hv to brush her more often / stinks cause she’s so sketchy unless I hv her lick peanut butter on the fridge door! [emoji2356][emoji2356][emoji2356]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If she mats easily, comb her butt out every day and buy some #64 Isle of Dogs detangler and spray on (when you do get a mat) rub in and comb back out. To fix your stylistic efforts thus far- yes- buy some thinning shears. Not chunkers (get like 35-45 teeth) and I think if it were me who was trying to fix that, I would comb out well, lay the thinners about a 70 degree angle and cut into each of the ragged edges. 
That area is not typically cut, but now that you have, work on letting it grow out. If she's pooping on her furnishings and that was your thought when you began the 'groom', you can lift her tail and cut only the very top hairs there and around her opening.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a groomer so I feel for all of you who normally are not grooming your own dogs! But, having said that, at least you have an easier breed to maintain-I don’t even want to know what my doodle clients will look like when I can get my hands on them again! 😳 I would recommend doing a thorough brushing with a slicker brush and greyhound comb at least weekly to prevent mats from starting. Be sure you can get the comb ALL the way to the skin and that it glides easily through the coat-if it sticks, grab your slicker brush again until you can slide that comb right through. I also recommend a good detangling product. I use Trophy Line Manely Long Hair products on all my grooming clients. I have not found a better detangler and I love that it doesn’t weigh down the coat or leave a residue. I always bathe the dogs in the Manely Long Hair shampoo and conditioner, then towel dry, then rub the detangler through the coat, then blow dry and groom as usual. You can also apply the detangler to a dry coat. You can go to the website and purchase a small trial pack of shampoo, conditioner and detangler to try before committing to a larger size.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I am a groomer so I feel for all of you who normally are not grooming your own dogs!
> 
> Thank u [emoji8] - I happen to have a grooming tool from my last golden - a razor type metal comb thing that is AWESOME for getting knots out-it’s really helped with knots under the ears as well. I need a decent (not expensive) regular scissor for Ellie as well as thinning shears ..was hoping to find something on amazon or quicker shipping - any references/brands would be greatly appreciated [emoji252][emoji175]
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Put the shears away. Just brush your dog.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Megora said:


> Put the shears away. Just brush your dog.


[emoji3064]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I noticed this morning I wrote #64 IOD- It is #63 detangler. Sorry!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I agree with Prism on thinners. The more teeth they have, the less choppy it will look. Just get the best you can afford-especially if you think you may want to continue grooming on your own even after all this virus stuff. For golden feet (or any breed feet) I like the super cheapy Fromm 6 inch curved shears. Actually, I use that shear for face work on almost every dog breed too. Most groomers laugh cause it’s so cheap, but I love it-use it more than my expensive ones! And that’s basically all I use on goldens: thinners for ears, curved shears for feet (you can also buy Fromm straight shears for the same price if that is your preference-for whatever reason I just really like the curved!) The rest is all brushing. If you want to get technical, I do have a straight shear that I use for tails and hocks and other little detail stuff, but I think you can get by just fine with only a thinners and foot shear.


----------

